# nOOb joins this forum solely for the gigging.



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Hi all.

Its hard to find a forum dedicated for gigging so here I am.

My name is Bert and I am from Galveston.

I am in the middle of building a small flounder fan boat.

I may post pictures later and ask and hopefully contribute to this sub forum.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome:toast


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome :letsdrink keep us posted on the boat and don't forget the pics.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Wow!!

That was some quick replys...got a feeling I am going to enjoy this site I've stumbled upon.

Do you all have any out of state members, I cantell you allare a bunch of Florida men but thats ok as we are all after the same thing.

I can only guess your waters are easier to gig. Here, in Galveston, it can sometimes be difficult to find workable water that has not already been worked or is being worked. The boats tend to be specialized with fan motors to cover super shallow water.

Here are a few pictures of my boat in the middle of a build. Don't laugh because its so small...its a 14' deep and wide with a 5 hp 4-stroke Merc kicker, the fan is a 13 hp honda with a 3-blade composite prop. Lighting is 5-35watt bulbs wired in serries and powered with 2 12v gel cells that last all night.

Sometimes I even take my Chocholate lab out with me, she loves it.

Sorry about the large pictures.

This is my boat on the left next to a friends full size rig just for size comparisons...his jon is a 18' w/ a 18 hp honda.










this is a picture of the engine stand that will hold up a small 13 hp Honda










here is a picture of the begginings of the bow rail and a shot of the lights that go submerged.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that boat! its not the size of your rig its how many flounder you gig out of it!!! not many of us over here run fan motors but its cool to see a setup like that. i personally just use a TM and go as shallow as i can which is usually around 10" or so.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I like it,the rig is gonna be sweet when you get her finished up.:clap Those look like some pretty serious lights on the front,what and where did you pick them up? Any specs on them would be appreciated. Thanks for the pics too the rig looks nice i think the flounder in your area may be in trouble when you finish.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Last Chance...

We have Academy sports and outdoors stores in our area as I would imagine that you all do too. They sell a hand held gigging light for wading and is were I got the idea for this light bar. The frame is composed of standard 3/4 inch tubing, Tees, andelbows and is glued together with blue PVC cement. It is water tight. The light bulbs are the same as found in the Academy gig lights. I don't recall the exact model number but could research if you wish. The bulbs are G.E. 25 watt wired in such a way that if one burns out the rest stay lit.

My son replaced his bulb in his hand held light with aG.E. 35 watt of the same demisions and it is much brighter but also uses up the battery reserves faster...I'm thinking someday to get a honda 2000 genny and step up to the brighter bulbs in the future.

I might add that with submerged lighting, there is no glare and strain on the eyes. Penetration is better. Think how lights in a swimming pool look at night verses having a flood light shinning from above the pool.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the lights.I am using halogens with a genny right now but i do like to use starfires also in murky water. Any idea how the lights your running compair to the starfires? I like the setup you have though,looks like it will put some good light on the bottom.Thanks again for the pic and tip on the lights,nice flatties in there too.:hungry


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Chris, I can't comment on the Starfire brand but have used a wading light with similar charectorisics. Check out this link.http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html










It is very bright and effiecent. I know the one I have is brighter than one of my Academy wade lights but the disign, as you can see in the pictures in the link, has a green cap on the end that prevents the bulb from casting out a beam directly in front of you as you move forward, but the side to side beam was very good.

I've actually forgotten about this brand and type of light and may look into it as a supplement to my current lighting system.

To sum it up...starfire type lights are very brilliant and efiecent.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

You must be talking about the aqua star brand lights,i almost ordered some of them til i found the starfires here local.I would think you get a broader coverage of light the way you have the ones on your boat now though.I just looked at the link you posted,that is the aquastar lights i almost went with.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Those flatties don't know where you are from and we welcome you! Hope to see some great pics soon of some limits!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I was in Tx and met some guys that had fan motors and an extreme amount of lights. They said their lights were powered via the fan motor...Is that possible?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know for sure,but i would say yes they can power lights with the fan motors. I can see an altenator on the motor in the pic.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thats right.

The altenator keeps the battery charged.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome cant wait for the reports to start rolling in .:toast


----------

